# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Мысли сломаной куклы....

## Broken Doll

Всё это и многое другое возникло за год моего существания в вакууме из пустоты, во время мыслей о суициде и попыток порвать с этой жизнью, когда я узнала что муж мне изменял и всего остального, что творилось вокруг меня........

Я не прошу меня спасать,
Ни санитаров, ни врачей…
Весь мир был мой, а стал - ничей…
Я не прошу меня спасать…

Я не прошу меня спасать, 
Пусть кровь бежит из вены прочь.
Хочу уйти туда, где ночь
И вам меня не удержать…

Не надо больше глупых слов,
О том, что счастье где-то ждёт
И что оно меня найдёт -
Не надо паутины снов…

Я не могу стереть свой бред,
Плевать в чужие небеса,
Прошу, закрой мои глаза -
И я оставлю этот свет

Без сожалений, без надежд.
Пускай моя душа уйдёт
И счастье смерти обретёт,
Сорвав покров земных одежд…

Я не прошу меня спасать,
Ни санитаров, ни врачей…
Весь мир был мой, а стал - ничей…
Я не прошу меня спасать…

****
Изорви мою душу в клочья,
Сдави мне горло до писка...
Смеёшься: "При чём тут я?
Ты дура и мазохистка!"

И снова я- на коленях,
Сердце взрывается цветом розы...
И жалости нет в твоих пенЯх,
Нет нежности- лишь угрозы.

Зачем мы рядом, скажи мне?..
Ответь, почему- безжалостно?
Ненавижу "Право на жизнь",
Но в это ни кто не вмешается.

Мои глаза не закроются
Пока будет биться твоё сердце.
Мне дорога в смерть не откроется
Пока ты живёшь на этом свете!

Выдираю из сердца вены,
Ночью брежу как от удушья...
Я хочу умирать медленно
На руках твоего равнодушия...

*****
Когда глаза стеклянны и пусты,
Когда пустыней выжженой- душа,-
Что толку что вокруг цветут цветы
И что природа дивно хороша?
Пускай прекрасен мир вокруг тебя,
Пусть ночь, луна, тебя зовут Любить...
Что толку жить ни разу не Любя?
Нет смысла для себя лишь богом быть.
Сожжёных крыльев вновь не отрастить,-
И обречённость пустотою давит грудь.
Так проще- не мечтать и не Любить,
И стиснув зубы умереть когда- нибудь.

----------


## NEET

Хорошие стихи. Последний мне понравился особенно.)

----------


## Broken Doll

*NEET*, спасибо. Приятно слышать.
Всегда почему- то хорошо пишется в глубокой депрессии. В позитиве я не могу создать ничего.

----------

